# Commentaries on the Westminster COF?



## Cheryl Watson (Sep 23, 2022)

Confessing the Faith by Van Dixhoorn seems to be OOP. Are there any resources you all would recommend that are similar?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 23, 2022)

Look for used copies if not in print of G. I. Williamson's study of the confession (he also did the shorter catechism) and the old 19th century standard work (text online too) by Robert Shaw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## greenbaggins (Sep 23, 2022)

Cheryl, the standard commentaries are the following: A.A. Hodge, Robert Shaw, G.I. Williamson, R.C. Sproul, David Dickson, J.V. Fesko, Joey Pipa, and Chad Van Dixhoorn.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cheryl Watson (Sep 23, 2022)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Look for used copies if not in print of G. I. Williamson's study of the confession (he also did the shorter catechism) and the old 19th century standard work (text online too) by Robert Shaw.


Thank you very much, I will go look


----------



## Cheryl Watson (Sep 23, 2022)

greenbaggins said:


> Cheryl, the standard commentaries are the following: A.A. Hodge, Robert Shaw, G.I. Williamson, R.C. Sproul, David Dickson, J.V. Fesko, Joey Pipa, and Chad Van Dixhoorn.


Thank you! Would my being a lay-person change anything about the order in which you recommend them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cheryl Watson (Sep 23, 2022)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Look for used copies if not in print of G. I. Williamson's study of the confession (he also did the shorter catechism) and the old 19th century standard work (text online too) by Robert Shaw.


Are these the ones?




__





The Westminster Confession of Faith: For Study Classes: Williamson, G I: 9780875525938: Amazon.com: Books


The Westminster Confession of Faith: For Study Classes [Williamson, G I] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. The Westminster Confession of Faith: For Study Classes



www.amazon.com









__





The Reformed Faith: An Exposition of the Westminster Confession of Faith: Shaw, Robert: 9781845502539: Amazon.com: Books


The Reformed Faith: An Exposition of the Westminster Confession of Faith [Shaw, Robert] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. The Reformed Faith: An Exposition of the Westminster Confession of Faith



www.amazon.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LanceJ (Sep 23, 2022)

greenbaggins said:


> Cheryl, the standard commentaries are the following: A.A. Hodge, Robert Shaw, G.I. Williamson, R.C. Sproul, David Dickson, J.V. Fesko, Joey Pipa, and Chad Van Dixhoorn.


"Joey" Pipa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cheryl Watson (Sep 23, 2022)

LanceJ said:


> "Joey" Pipa


I hadn't gotten down to him yet. Can you explain what is funny? Should I be looking up a different name (like if that's a nickname)?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LanceJ (Sep 23, 2022)

Cheryl Watson said:


> I hadn't gotten down to him yet. Can you explain what is funny? Should I be looking up a different name (like if that's a nickname)?


Yes, just chuckling because Reverend Keister referred to him as "Joey". He's indeed correct though, his book is great. His name is Joseph A. Pipa Jr. Here is a link to the resource!









The Westminster Confession of Faith Study Book: A Study Guide for Churches (Pipa)


Puritan and Reformed books at discounted prices.




www.heritagebooks.org

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 23, 2022)

Cheryl Watson said:


> Are these the ones?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes; those are the ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cheryl Watson (Sep 23, 2022)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Yes; those are the ones.


Thank you very much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cheryl Watson (Sep 23, 2022)

LanceJ said:


> Yes, just chuckling because Reverend Keister referred to him as "Joey". He's indeed correct though, his book is great. His name is Joseph A. Pipa Jr. Here is a link to the resource!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I appreciate his full name as I would have probably had some difficulty once I got to him, LOL. And, thank you for the link


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Sep 23, 2022)

greenbaggins said:


> Cheryl, the standard commentaries are the following: A.A. Hodge,


This was the very FIRST Reformed book I read. Highly recommended. Certainly there are many good books on the WCF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cheryl Watson (Sep 23, 2022)

Stephen L Smith said:


> This was the very FIRST Reformed book I read. Highly recommended. Certainly there are many good books on the WCF.


Thank you! Since it was your first, would you say that it's approachable for lay people? Yes, so many, so hard to choose ;-)


----------



## greenbaggins (Sep 23, 2022)

Cheryl, start with Williamson, Sproul, and Van Dixhoorn. Then go to Shaw and Hodge and the others.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Sep 23, 2022)

Stephen L Smith said:


> This was the very FIRST Reformed book I read. Highly recommended. Certainly there are many good books on the WCF.





Cheryl Watson said:


> Thank you! Since it was your first, would you say that it's approachable for lay people? Yes, so many, so hard to choose ;-)


I read it back in 1994. I still love it though other good ones have come out since then. GI Williamson is a good starting point, but do read Hodge too


----------



## Cheryl Watson (Sep 23, 2022)

Stephen L Smith said:


> I read it back in 1994. I still love it though other good ones have come out since then. GI Williamson is a good starting point, but do read Hodge too


Thank you


----------



## Taylor (Sep 23, 2022)

It is more challenging to get, but if you want a more technical commentary on the Standards (i.e., not just the WCF, but also the WLC and WSC together), get _The Presbyterian Standards_ by Francis Beattie. It is pretty dry but helpful. Beattie is Chad Van Dixhoorn's favorite commentary on Westminster.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cheryl Watson (Sep 23, 2022)

Taylor said:


> It is more challenging to get, but if you want a more technical commentary on the Standards (i.e., not just the WCF, but also the WLC and WSC together), get _The Presbyterian Standards_ by Francis Beattie. It is pretty dry but helpful. Beattie is Chad Van Dixhoorn's favorite commentary on Westminster.


Thank you so much! Is this it? When you say challenging to get, do you mean difficult to understand? At first I was thinking you meant OOP, but (if this is it) it seems in print.




__





The Presbyterian Standards: An Exposition of the Westminster Confession of Faith and Catechisms (Classic Reprint): Francis R. Beattie: 9780331807530: Amazon.com: Books


The Presbyterian Standards: An Exposition of the Westminster Confession of Faith and Catechisms (Classic Reprint) [Francis R. Beattie] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. The Presbyterian Standards: An Exposition of the Westminster Confession of Faith and Catechisms (Classic...



www.amazon.com


----------



## LanceJ (Sep 23, 2022)

Cheryl Watson said:


> Thank you so much! Is this it? When you say challenging to get, do you mean difficult to understand? At first I was thinking you meant OOP, but (if this is it) it seems in print.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's even less expensive here:









The Presbyterian Standards (Francis R. Beattie) - GPTS


Highly regarded nineteenth century commentary on the Westminster Standards.




gpts.edu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cheryl Watson (Sep 23, 2022)

LanceJ said:


> It's even less expensive here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Taylor (Sep 23, 2022)

Cheryl Watson said:


> Thank you so much! Is this it? When you say challenging to get, do you mean difficult to understand? At first I was thinking you meant OOP, but (if this is it) it seems in print.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not the edition I have. I think the edition I have may be out of print. However, as Lance pointed out above, GPTS may still have some copies. That is where I got mine a few years ago (I don't live that far from Greenville).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 23, 2022)

Speaking of G. I. Williamson, he is still with us at 97; does anyone know the state of his health? He retired about a decade or more ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cheryl Watson (Sep 23, 2022)

Taylor said:


> That's not the edition I have. I think the edition I have may be out of print. However, as Lance pointed out above, GPTS may still have some copies. That is where I got mine a few years ago (I don't live that far from Greenville).


Thanks, I'll order from them while they still have some!


----------

